# WHO'S CANNON HINNANT ? HE'S A 5 YEAR OLD BOY WHO WAS MURDERED EXECUTION STYLE IN NORTH CAROLINA BY A BLACK MAN !



## nononono (Aug 12, 2020)

*WHERE'S THE OUTRAGE LIBERAL AMERICA......!!*
*WHERE'S THE PROTESTS TO STOP THIS TYPE OF CARNAGE !!*
*WHY IS THERE NOT 24/7 COVERAGE FOR THIS SICKENING ACT !!
WHY DON'T YOU FORUM LIBERALS PROFESS OUTRAGE OVER THIS 
ACT OF VIOLENCE...WHY ?



A FIVE YEAR OLD PURELY INNOCENT INDIVIDUAL 
MURDERED EXECUTION STYLE AT HIS HOME....!

WHY.....?

ABSOLUTELY SENSELESS ......

WHAT DO I SEE ........NOTHING.....CRICKETS !!

*








						North Carolina man shot and killed 5-year-old neighbor, police say
					

A man in North Carolina shot and killed his five-year-old neighbor in front of the boy’s family.




					www.kmov.com
				






			5-Year-Old Boy is Shot at Point-Blank Range While Playing in Front Yard, and Neighbor Is Charged


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

And the color of skin is important because?


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And the color of skin is important because?


*Gee Mr Hypocritical Forum Troll....explain to the Forum why
YOU asked the above question...?







Subject description as per a Police Murder investigation.....Go on Mr Hypocritical..

Describe the individual.....America is waiting..!

After you describe the individual as per a Police Murder Investigation you 
can remove both feet from your mouth and your head from your ass.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2020)

*A general template...*
*
Line 6, Box 3 .....What does that box want identified....?
*
*What does that box want identified Mr Hypocrite Husky Poop......Hmmmmm...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

Why did you make a point of declaring he was black?


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2020)

*Question 1. *


Hüsker Dü said:


> And the color of skin is important because?




*Question 2.*


Hüsker Dü said:


> Why did you make a point of declaring he was black?


*You're two questions in on an epic fail.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Question 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the murderer was at the house the night before having dinner?


----------



## nononono (Aug 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the murderer was at the house the night before having dinner?


*Your point in asking that question....?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Your point in asking that question....?*


Just wondering if you know more beyond that.


----------



## nononono (Aug 17, 2020)

QUOTE="nononono, post: 352427, member: 187

*Question 1. *

"Hüsker Dü, post: 352122, member: 1707"
And the color of skin is important because?

*Question 2.*

"Hüsker Dü, post: 352277, member: 1707"]
Why did you make a point of declaring he was black?



*You're two questions in on an epic fail.....

....................................................................

And now Husky Poop goes for # 3.....*



Hüsker Dü said:


> So the murderer was at the house the night before having dinner?


*And seals the Idiocy with # 4.....*



Hüsker Dü said:


> Just wondering if you know more beyond that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="nononono, post: 352427, member: 187
> 
> *Question 1. *
> 
> ...


So I’ll take that as a no.


----------



## nononono (Aug 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So I’ll take that as a no.


*IDIOT*


----------

